# Muffins



## goodgiver (Apr 20, 2006)

My question is how do I get the nice dome shaped tops on my muffinsd ?


----------



## Shaheen (Apr 28, 2006)

Even i really want to know that. Someone please reply!


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 28, 2006)

Overfill the cup.


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh, and don't overmix the batter. Muffin batter should be just stirred to incorporate the ingredients, not ever beaten. It may even be a little lumpy.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 29, 2006)

Also, make sure that the baking power or baking soda that your recipe calls for is fresh.


----------

